# Van. Aquarium



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Just had a recent visit to the aquarium.....and WOW. It had been roughly 15 years since I was there last, wasn't into the hobby at time. I spent several hours tank gazing
and could have easily done more if I was by myself. Anyone in the hobby that hasn't been recently needs to check it out.

I also believe this visit was the last straw for me setting up a S/W/reef tank. I was truly blown away. 

Got a few pics, dont know if alright to post them or not but if anyone's interested I can share them.

Fav tank was the giant westcoast tank, being an avid fisherman it was hands down the best display there. :bigsmile:

Just thought I'd share my experience, I already want to go back


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Post away. Pics are almost always welcomed on BCA.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, post away. I post pics every time I go to Van Aqua. Can't get enough of that place.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i went their this summer its very cool


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the BCA class should organize a field trip there. Would be a great chance to meet some of the regular posters here.

We could probably organize a group rate or something


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i agree with the pheonix +1 for that idea


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

alrightly heres a few.....


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I think people in charge around here should make a sticky thread to get suggestions on what upcoming date works for most people. Now this would be a family friendly event, so bringing your kids would be encouraged. Plus people could bring anything they have for sale that could fit in their cars. Any other ideas?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

a few more























































ignore the reflections on this one......










i have LOTS more.....got a little shutter crazy :bigsmile:


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

What camera did you use? Nice pics


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks joker. canon t3i with the stock lens, 18-55


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Great pics. I love the aquarium but havn't been for a few years. And I agree the4 west coast tank is awesome, my fav too.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, that is some great high definition shots! Probably have a nice camera right? Hahah I was the same. The last I went was the first time I went in along time and was the first time I went after starting this hobby. Everything becomes a lot more interesting! Also looking at the marine reef tanks...I knew I had to start one of my own


----------

